# Do Dogs Have Learning Disabilities???



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

Ive thought this for a while now, I know they have different levels of understanding and inteligence but do some dogs have Learning Disabilities???


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have heard they can! Well they can get OCD, depression, anxiety so i am sure there is a possibilty they can have learning problems !  x


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Chester has sign language commands as he is deaf, and Bess freezes in fear if you try teach a new command. I think she was hit when she got it wrong 
My brothers fiancee's dog is autistic. No kidding, he was starved of air at birth


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

claire said:


> Ive thought this for a while now, i know they have different levels of understanding and inteligence but do some dogs have Learning Disabilities???
> 
> I ask cos as much as I love Cassie sometimes she is so stupid, I would genuinely believe it if some said she had this ???[/QUOTE
> 
> No they have physical disabilities through in breeding and over breeding but not learning. Its just that some breeds are a bit slower than others. Like mine...lol


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

i think i have a dog with learning difficulties!!! Mummy pug has OCD but son pug is "lights are on noones home!" love him 

no, he knows how to love but doesnt get much beyond basic training. He was born via C section so dont know how long he took to revive but he really isnt too bright.

He is so laid back and make us laugh so simple simon Percy is the best!!!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Elmo is certainly the Forest Gump of the dog world.
Run Elmo run.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

I am quite certain that Alfie has 
Or is it because he's male and all my others have been female


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

peppapug said:


> i think i have a dog with learning difficulties!!! Mummy pug has OCD but son pug is "lights are on noones home!" love him
> 
> no, he knows how to love but doesnt get much beyond basic training. He was born via C section so dont know how long he took to revive but he really isnt too bright.
> 
> He is so laid back and make us laugh so simple simon Percy is the best!!!!! :001_tt2:


Love the name Percy!!  x



Colsy said:


> Elmo is certainly the Forest Gump of the dog world.
> Run Elmo run.


LOL!!! Sorry that made me smile  Bless Elmo though  x


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

rona said:


> I am quite certain that Alfie has
> Or is it because he's male and all my others have been female


Maybe that's my problem. Percy is my first boy!!!


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

dogs can suffer from things like ADHD, OCD etc but its not that common. the biggest learning difficulties are over exitability, short attention span, various fears and anxieties etc. health issues effect learning too. dogs with hip dysplacia and other things that limit their physical movement can stop them from being able to perform and so learn certain tasks. If the dog cant pysically do something then they loose the ability to be able to put it on command.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

flufffluff39 said:


> claire said:
> 
> 
> > Ive thought this for a while now, i know they have different levels of understanding and inteligence but do some dogs have Learning Disabilities???
> ...


----------



## Yorkshire mum (Jul 19, 2009)

My mother, who taught me a lot about dogs, used to say there were idiot dogs. I believe she was right.


----------

